# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  Leech in brawler's guild (All classes & gear) + more

## empty_skillz

NO looking for wintrading in the thread, use the stickies or the IRC instead..

*Theres a printscreen guide posted by a helpful soul below.*

if you cant unplug your internet cable (wifi and such) use this program to cause your wow client to lag for X seconds. you can find this program HERE (Lag7 Strategic Lagtool)

#1 Delete your hearthstone
#2 Click the little Red question mark
#3 Character stuck
#4 Unstuck teleport to graveyard
#5 Click this 9 - 9.5sec before you get teleported in. (At half cast bar unplug your internet cable untill the cast is completed) 
#6 if done right you will get teleported in just as the cast finishes, killing you
#7 Wait 2minutes untill next guy teleports in and defeats hes boss giving you credit aswell and ranking you up.
#8 repeat untill rank 10. 



> Confirmed working US, and found pretty simple way to do it. Hit /timer when person before you gets ported out start timer. at 11 seconds hit the unstuck port button, at 16 seconds total hit your lag key = win.



(sometimes you get ported out, but you will notice the Npc handling the shoutcast is still standing still and after 2minutes the rain of fire will come) that means you are doing it correctly, just dont release and wait for the next guy to defeat hes boss (if he fails you fail aswell)
. 



if you just do it a few times you will notice how long it takes/where the npc is when ppl get teleported in, to easly track this use /timer ingame and once you get the right timing, its free levels in brawlers  :Smile:  use this with a friend on low level to burst down bosses that are easy to provide you with a win on high ranks. 

for example sometimes its 18.9sec before you get ported in and sometimes theres 21 seconds, there is 2 different times but its not hard to guess, just stand on the side and keep an eye on where the flying helicopter (alliance) is when he teleports ppl inside, use a timer or something but its deffinatly doable, on rank 7 now as we speak from being rank 1!.

now thank me  :Wink:  found this when i was mad that they fixed the dagger. 

Have fun geting a free mount! 

*Still working as of 5,4* 

good



> Alright this works!!!!
> 
> Im using a desktop computer, i am on horde side and i hit unstuck close to Boss Bazz 2nd pass and i unplug my Ethernet cable at the end of stuck and plug it back in and just sit back and wait for someone to win!





> You dont unstuck after port, you unstuck right before you port and unplug and then replug and you end up dead i just did this again, you got to make sure the person going next kills their boss after the 2 min wait.





> I unplug it right when the cast goes over the c in Stuck and plug in right when it is done casting!






> Yes, you know you have this right if there IS a 2min wait before the next fight. If the next guy kills his boss, then you will get credit for his kill. It works best with a friend, queuing with a challenge card on Bruce, with him queueing directly after you. Took a few screenshots to help gauge the time necessary to press the stuck button and unplug network. THe first three help setup the timing necessary for this bug to work, and the last one shows it in action, as I am lying dead on the ground, with another fight going on in the arena. Didnt take a screenshot, but there was a 2minute wait before the next person is teleported in, which is a sign that this exploit is working. 
> 
> First Screenshot- This is the place where Bizmo should be, after the fight, when you start casting the "Character Stuck. After the fight before you ends, WAIT FOR BIZMO TO MAKE ONE FULL LOOP AROUND THE RING, before returning to this spot. As he returns to this spot, passing it, cast the "Character Stuck" button. This helps account for the timing of some fights being 18.9 seconds, and others being 21. It's a lot easier to gauge the positioning of Bizmo, and to proceed accordingly, instead of using a stopwatch. 
> 
> If you are wondering where im standing, it's on the place where Bizmo sits when he is watching the fight going on in the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> Second Screenshot- This is the place where you should turn off your network, pulling the ethernet plug, whatever. 
> ...


*Thanks alot, Actaeon for Providing a printscreen guide and also helping me with an area of this exploit  he deserves some credit!* 

Edit: adding the Horde video someone linked in the comments.

----------


## phansawat

how do u exatly know when to start cast it since it take around 12-15 sec before it teleport u in

----------


## Kaizuken

> So they fixed the dagger but i found another trick, so this trick does not involve the Dagger exploit that was fixed a while ago.
> 
> 
> #1 Delete your hearthstone
> #2 Click the little Red question mark
> #3 Character stuck
> #4 Unstuck teleport to graveyard
> #5 Click this 9 - 9.5sec before you get teleported in.
> #6 if done right you will get teleported in just as the cast finishes, killing you
> ...


Confirmed, working  :Smile:  +REP

----------


## Pdey

got it to work with luck..(just as you said
as soon as you die you get ported out.. and it failed
no matter as there was already the boss or not...

dont know may you must die EXACTLY 0,1 second after port.. but is nearly impossibly to catch this point

----------


## empty_skillz

> how do u exatly know when to start cast it since it take around 12-15 sec before it teleport u in


stand on the side and you will notice he has 2 "places" where he teleports ppl in, also use /timer ingame to get accurate time estimations. 

a friend and me been doing this to rank 6 on our new leveled just now, ppl are whispering us like mad atm :P

----------


## Kaizuken

> got it to work with luck..(just as you said
> as soon as you die you get ported out.. and it failed
> no matter as there was already the boss or not...
> 
> dont know may you must die EXACTLY 0,1 second after port.. but is nearly impossibly to catch this point


After 21 Seconds when the other player has beaten the boss you will port in

----------


## Bosbo

hey guys this rly looks interesting, but i just started playing wow and I have no idea how to get a invitation to the brawlers guild  :Frown:  any1 know how to?

----------


## Kaizuken

> hey guys this rly looks interesting, but i just started playing wow and I have no idea how to get a invitation to the brawlers guild  any1 know how to?


You have go to the black market and buy this item "Blood Soaked Invitation"

----------


## TeoG

Confirmed working EU. Well done OP.




> hey guys this rly looks interesting, but i just started playing wow and I have no idea how to get a invitation to the brawlers guild  any1 know how to?


Buy one from the auction house - they're around 1-2k

----------


## Bosbo

thanks guys you are the best

----------


## Chinaboy

Does this work with cardbosses?

----------


## Bosbo

> So they fixed the dagger but i found another trick, so this trick does not involve the Dagger exploit that was fixed a while ago.
> 
> 
> #1 Delete your hearthstone
> #2 Click the little Red question mark
> #3 Character stuck
> #4 Unstuck teleport to graveyard
> #5 Click this 9 - 9.5sec before you get teleported in.
> #6 if done right you will get teleported in just as the cast finishes, killing you
> ...


Ok so How do I know when I get ported in? there is no cast bar xD or do i have to watch others get ported in and guess the time?

----------


## TeoG

> Ok so How do I know when I get ported in? there is no cast bar xD or do i have to watch others get ported in and guess the time?


You have to guess, I don't think it's exactly the same every time however - it's not hard

----------


## AJ989

can we get banned for doing this to rank 10?

----------


## Bosbo

yeah i dont think that either, once they got ported in 21 secs after once 19 secs after so yeah this is going to be hard to guess but I'll try

----------


## Bosbo

I dont know if this is fixed or not but I've been able to get teleported inside and then die like you mentioned but I dont seem to get up in ranks ?

----------


## TeoG

> I dont know if this is fixed or not but I've been able to get teleported inside and then die like you mentioned but I dont seem to get up in ranks ?


You have to wait around 2 minutes, then the next person gets teleported in, when/if they win their fight, you both get teleported out and you get a win

----------


## Bosbo

well I managed to die inside the arena like get it right in time but after i die I get teleported out anyway even if i wait inside the arena, am I missing something?

----------


## Kaizuken

> You have to wait around 2 minutes, then the next person gets teleported in, when/if they win their fight, you both get teleported out and you get a win


How do you died in arena?

----------


## Bosbo

with the steps op mentioned

----------


## Ziozi

c'mon guys! Rep this guy, this is amazing he found a follow up  :Smile: !

----------


## Skal

trying atm, got inside, died... teleported outside arena dead.. no profit :Frown: 

EDIT: NVM Worked perfectly! Can I +rep?

----------


## forgotoldaccountlol

Practically impossible to time on Horde. Been trying for hours and haven't got in once, she's got 3 'zap in' spots all close together and impossible to predict.

----------


## empty_skillz

> trying atm, got inside, died... teleported outside arena dead.. no profit


happened a few times to me aswell, that usualy means you are a split second to early, you know that moment when you jump at 95% of your cast bar? and still get the spell of, thats what we are looking for with the portal into the arena here, ive done it few times and got it to work and others here, so just keep trying! id recommend time the path they take before they teleport, on ally theres around 20sec where you want to hit the 10th last ones

----------


## Roguelololz

looking for someone to do this

no one on my server in the guild figured it out with correct timing pls pm

----------


## robertb

there is a problem i got teleported in...died there..and next second my body was removed from the arena so i did not lay down in arena but outside it. Sadly not sure it has been fixed or not

----------


## Watcher

*Bam blizzard got owned again. Thanx for sharing + 7 Rep*

----------


## robertb

aint working for me...sure i can died like this in arena but it pulls me out next second think they fixed it or something

----------


## spakiy93

i manage to do this right. i died outside the arena but the next person did not kill his boss so i did not get anything :'(

----------


## ShibuyA1

Tested and found something interesting. As we know, if it is your first brawl of the day you queue jump to near the front of the line.

When I was at #1 in the queue I used the op's technique 11 seconds after the person in arena had died, trying to account for the cast time.

This was extremely premature as it took 32 seconds to get ported in (Horde), from the moment they died. Therefore, I died outside of the arena.

However, when I went back in and queued up again it treated me as if it was still my first brawl of the day and I automatically went back to #1 in the queue!

You can spam this quickly until you get it right!! If the cast time is early and not late.

----------


## Bosbo

Its really hard, dunno why people say its not, sometimes its 21 sec sometimes 19 sometimes 24 ...and to try once I need to wait like 10 mins and more until its my queue

----------


## Bosbo

managed to die instantly in arena so i timed it rly good, but got ported out. Anyone got any useful tips on how to make this doable xD?

----------


## empty_skillz

> managed to die instantly in arena so i timed it rly good, but got ported out. Anyone got any useful tips on how to make this doable xD?


your not supposed to die instantly, but 0.3-0.5 after you ported in (think of when your casting a spell. and you jump the last split second and spell still goes off) thats what we are looking to do here

----------


## Bosbo

with instantly thats what I mean, i was alive in the arena but then died very fast like 0.3-0.5 sec you mentioned.

----------


## robertb

same for me tested for like 20 times and each and every single try my dead body is ported out the arena

----------


## empty_skillz

> same for me tested for like 20 times and each and every single try my dead body is ported out the arena


are you playing on horde or alliance? EU or US? they might have fixed it, last leech i did was for a friend at 16:00 EU realm time its 22 here and dno if they fixed it now, anyone can confirm or?

----------


## Bosbo

Does Horde/Alliance make a difference? <Horde EU

----------


## soridal

Thank you for sharing
is still working on 5.3??

----------


## Devilsdog

> Thank you for sharing
> is still working on 5.3??


No, no longer working. Confirmed hotfixed on EU/US, check the patch notes if you don't believe me.

----------


## Actaeon

Wrong. This still works, i.e much differently than it did in 5.2. The OP is right in his methods, but he skipped a step that makes it much easier. (Only tested it on a mac) Switching off internet as you are ported into the arena. This causes the cast to finish, you to immediately die, AND be ported out. However, there is still a bug here that allows you to get credit when you are ported out. No one will enter for two minutes, you will be unable to press release, but it still requires split-second timing. On Alliance, Bizmo makes two loops as he is waiting to teleport people in. I usually press the Character stuck button right as he is beginning his 2nd loop, and turn off internet at the 2.5 loop mark, turning it on as soon as the cast finishes. 

If all goes well, you should hear them announce your name, you be ported out, and lying on the ground dead. You should be unable to click the release button, and people will be unable to rez you until you get credit.

All this does is open the window wider for the exploit mentioned by the OP, and doesnt take as much luck as it did before. Good Luck! 

(Got Rank 10 using this bug before posting it here  :Big Grin: )
(May 30th- 5:00-12:00 ish) Need to set a timeframe in case fixed
I can provide screenshots if it isnt fixed by tomorrow morning- Posting this at 3AM and really tired  :Frown:

----------


## Bosbo

Can I get multiple wins in like say 3-4 mins while I am dead or do I need to do these steps everytime for every fight?

----------


## Bosbo

Actaeon can you go into details a little more? When I turn internet off I get dc, how do you turn it back on right when cast finishes?

----------


## Actaeon

Sorry- meant to say to turn Internet off, and then immediately back on. I am using airport on a MacBook to do this, and not sure if it will work on a PC- will post screenshots as soon as I get home

----------


## Actaeon

Decided against posting it here, I will post in Elite forums, and if you want info, PM me.

----------


## megavolt419

Alright this works!!!! rep+++

Im using a desktop computer, i am on horde side and i hit unstuck close to Boss Bazz 2nd pass and i unplug my Ethernet cable at the end of stuck and plug it back in and just sit back and wait for someone to win!

----------


## sean198633

This does NOT work. I've tried it numerous times with d/cing myself by unplugging my wireless router or turning my net off, i do die and i do end up next to the arena but when the next person wins i don't get jack. (also, it disconnects you and you have to log bakc in)

----------


## megavolt419

well maybe the router doesn't work, do you have the cable Ethernet cable plugged in or no? I tried it that way..if you using wireless try hitting disconnect and connect back fast.

----------


## sean198633

> well maybe the router doesn't work, do you have the cable Ethernet cable plugged in or no? I tried it that way..if you using wireless try hitting disconnect and connect back fast.


I tried the disconnect/connect it still kicks you offline.

----------


## Xanatus

megavolt

please explain better

u get ported in the arena and then u smash the unstuckt button and then u unplugged ur ethernet cable ?????

----------


## sean198633

OH!!! so you hit the unstuck once your IN the arena and THEN you d/c yourself so that it keeps casting? Maybe i missread! I'm testing right now.

okay so i still disconnected, when i logged back on i'm dead next to arena i'm going to wait for someone to win to see if it profits.

----------


## sean198633

xan are you US alliance? If so pm me, NO one is down here where i am, so we can switch off if it works. I'm waiting for someone to come win right now to test it.

----------


## megavolt419

> Wrong. This still works, i.e much differently than it did in 5.2. The OP is right in his methods, but he skipped a step that makes it much easier. (Only tested it on a mac) Switching off internet as you are ported into the arena. This causes the cast to finish, you to immediately die, AND be ported out. However, there is still a bug here that allows you to get credit when you are ported out. No one will enter for two minutes, you will be unable to press release, but it still requires split-second timing. On Alliance, Bizmo makes two loops as he is waiting to teleport people in. I usually press the Character stuck button right as he is beginning his 2nd loop, and turn off internet at the 2.5 loop mark, turning it on as soon as the cast finishes. 
> 
> If all goes well, you should hear them announce your name, you be ported out, and lying on the ground dead. You should be unable to click the release button, and people will be unable to rez you until you get credit.
> 
> All this does is open the window wider for the exploit mentioned by the OP, and doesnt take as much luck as it did before. Good Luck! 
> 
> (Got Rank 10 using this bug before posting it here )
> (May 30th- 5:00-12:00 ish) Need to set a timeframe in case fixed
> I can provide screenshots if it isnt fixed by tomorrow morning- Posting this at 3AM and really tired



I did what he said but im doing it on my desktop so i use my Ethernet cable while unstuck is casting and like it said i plugged it back in when its done and i end up dead outside the arena

----------


## sean198633

So are you doing it WHEN you get ported down, so the second u get ported down you hit the unstuck then d/c yourself?

I tried from up top d/cing myself while mid cast and timing and it never work.

----------


## Xanatus

> xan are you US alliance? If so pm me, NO one is down here where i am, so we can switch off if it works. I'm waiting for someone to come win right now to test it.


iam from eu  :Frown:

----------


## Bosbo

So 0.5 sec before cast finishes i unplug cable and instantly plug it back in?

----------


## megavolt419

I unplug it right when the cast goes over the c in Stuck and plug in right when it is done casting!

----------


## sean198633

> So 0.5 sec before cast finishes i unplug cable and instantly plug it back in?


ive tried that so many times.

----------


## Bosbo

so you dont get dc when u unplug it for so long? gonna try that thanks i hope this works

----------


## Xanatus

u smach the unstuck button IN THE ARENA ????

----------


## Xanatus

So 
i tryed maybe i do something wrong

i get ported
unstuck button smash
unplug ethernet cable in the middle of the castbar
if its finished casting i plugged back
i got ported outstide and iam dead

but i dont get points for it

----------


## megavolt419

You dont unstuck after port, you unstuck right before you port and unplug and then replug and you end up dead i just did this again, you got to make sure the person going next kills their boss after the 2 min wait.

----------


## Kenneth

this is so hard 2 do!!!!!!! cant time it

----------


## Bosbo

so I click unstuck 10sec before i get ported in (approximately) then i unplug after castbar reches c and plug it back in when cast finishes, i got ported outside dead, we had to wait 2 min then fight began but all the fights after i died they lost  :Big Grin:  so i didnt get any points but am i on the right path? so does the one after me have to win or can the one after that one win ? 

on a sidenote: isnt it suspicious when people see you die without fighting and they need to wait 2 mins? how are you guys keeping a low profile?

----------


## Xanatus

for what is this waiting time 2minutes ?
sorry bad english

----------


## empty_skillz

> So 
> i tryed maybe i do something wrong
> 
> i get ported
> unstuck button smash
> unplug ethernet cable in the middle of the castbar
> if its finished casting i plugged back
> i got ported outstide and iam dead
> 
> but i dont get points for it


read the steps again, you use it 10sec before you get ported in, thats why you TIME it, so use a stopwatch or somthing to figure out when to unstuck before port

----------


## Xanatus

got it work 
nice find
+rep

----------


## Bosbo

but what do you do about the time changes? sometimes its 19 sec sometimes 21 sometimes even 24 secs until u get ported in. Just try until you get it right?

----------


## Xanatus

yeah but make /timer and then after the helicopter start smasch the timer and after 11seconds on the timer smash the stuck button and after 5 secons smash ur finger to unplug the ethernet cable and then smash ur hands in the air and say iam the boss

smash is a nice word LOL
Attachment 14234

----------


## venomyo

Working Thx

----------


## Actaeon

Glad to help. Did you turn off the internet to do this?

----------


## venomyo

yeah, turn off inet on 5 sec max ^)

----------


## sean198633

I have no idea how to keep myself from dcing doin this, i've unplugged my wireless router, put it back on disconnected my connection, ideas on how to not actually DC but to cause a disturbance?

----------


## sean198633

I try tihs exact steps but i still go offline and have to relog on.

----------


## empty_skillz

> Yes, you know you have this right if there IS a 2min wait before the next fight. If the next guy kills his boss, then you will get credit for his kill. It works best with a friend, queuing with a challenge card on Bruce, with him queueing directly after you. Took a few screenshots to help gauge the time necessary to press the stuck button and unplug network. THe first three help setup the timing necessary for this bug to work, and the last one shows it in action, as I am lying dead on the ground, with another fight going on in the arena. Didnt take a screenshot, but there was a 2minute wait before the next person is teleported in, which is a sign that this exploit is working. 
> 
> First Screenshot- This is the place where Bizmo should be, after the fight, when you start casting the "Character Stuck. After the fight before you ends, WAIT FOR BIZMO TO MAKE ONE FULL LOOP AROUND THE RING, before returning to this spot. As he returns to this spot, passing it, cast the "Character Stuck" button. This helps account for the timing of some fights being 18.9 seconds, and others being 21. It's a lot easier to gauge the positioning of Bizmo, and to proceed accordingly, instead of using a stopwatch. 
> 
> If you are wondering where im standing, it's on the place where Bizmo sits when he is watching the fight going on in the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> Second Screenshot- This is the place where you should turn off your network, pulling the ethernet plug, whatever. 
> ...


will put this in main post, cheers alot, my internets to dodgy was going to do this with youtube guide  :Wink:  cheers!

----------


## Actaeon

Thanks  :Smile:  just wanting to help. use it as you want

----------


## Actaeon

And Sean- sorry- no idea how to do this with your router. You're using a PC, not a mac? Only know how to do it on a mac, but what you could do is to try and download something that causes your game to lag a lot- so you aren't immediately teleported in. Start casting it, and get your lag really high, and it might still work. Tell me what you find!

----------


## robertb

anyone wanna do this with me? PM me youre battletag..we can do it on my realm since im alone there and its way easier to get into arena

I know an easy way to do it if there is noone in brawlers arena...come on add me fast lets get some rank up

----------


## prii_de

I want to join you in brawler i cannot send any pm.. get error message!...

im on Eu btw :P

----------


## robertb

same gere got an error but gimme youre skype or something dunno...

----------


## prii_de

i sent u a pm got it to work!

----------


## Xanatus

need someone on eu on a death server for fast rank up battle tag me

----------


## Hypus

so got it work too... was hitting unstuck very late but used then lag7 and everything was fine again... but our boxbar is very full... anyone having low populated boxbar on EU server now?

----------


## kidpeco

if anyone wants to do this on EU, pm me.
we need a empty realm.

----------


## TaZTeD

Looking for someone who is available at saturday 1st, want to do that with him !
pm me for my battletag also got skype.

----------


## Bosbo

TaZTeD you on a dead server?

----------


## thakrull

Need help with this, I haven't got it to work.

Alliance EU

pm me if you wanna help.

edit: nvm, got it to work now  :Smile:

----------


## Bosbo

it would be nice if the guys who got it to work would share with us how they finally got it to work, i still am struggling with it and being 10th in queue doesnt help it xD i only once got it to work, idk how, but guy after me lost...

----------


## zarake

dunno why Lag7 not working for me, windows 7 64bit wow 64/32. i can see the timer running when i click the keybind. but nothing is happing in wow
tried running wow windows mode and full screen.

can i get help here please

----------


## robertb

hmm not sure we can do this with Cards..actually im trying to kill Disruptron like this ...everything is going fine...i w8 2 minutes...another ppl get in kill its boss and i dont get credit..and the Disruptron Card its still in my inventory...

Yeah just did it again and it doesnt work with Specific bosses ( like special bosses - Card ones) ... problem is the fact that my Card its still in my inventory..

----------


## empty_skillz

> hmm not sure we can do this with Cards..actually im trying to kill Disruptron like this ...everything is going fine...i w8 2 minutes...another ppl get in kill its boss and i dont get credit..and the Disruptron Card its still in my inventory...
> 
> Yeah just did it again and it doesnt work with Specific bosses ( like special bosses - Card ones) ... problem is the fact that my Card its still in my inventory..


this works with the card ones, always did even with the dagger  :Wink:

----------


## Skal

I got it working like a charm on the ranked matches, but it did not work on the card ones...

As for Disruptron, just get a priest to levitate you..

----------


## robertb

i think they fixed the Levitate bug... from what ive read on forums...damn i only need Distruptron now...impossible as a paladin..

----------


## Skal

when they fixed this? After i Gave Levitate to a friend last night and it worked?

----------


## lewie4

Think this has been fixed. Was working fine yesterday but now doenst appear to work

----------


## Actaeon

Interesting. Lemme check it out and i'll get back to you

----------


## thakrull

Still working on EU  :Smile:

----------


## lewie4

> Still working on EU


Are you sure? Im also on EU and when I tried it earlier I just kept dying outside the ring where I was before and not where I used to get teleported to.

Edit: It does still work. Im using Lag 7 and I have to do it in windowed mode or it doesnt seem to let me do it right.

Can confirm this is still working. Any idea if blizz is banning people for this yet?

----------


## Actaeon

Yep still works, if you're having problems, you're starting the cast too early. This happened a little to me at first.

----------


## ycwii

> Yep still works, if you're having problems, you're starting the cast too early. This happened a little to me at first.


I get it to work and i die but there is no 2minute wait before next boss and it still doesnt work. any ideas/tips?

----------


## Babli

nice idea but .. i dont get it to work --.-

----------


## zaeBOOST

Damn it.

I die in the arena, get teleported out but I am able to ress so it doesn't work. Any tips?

----------


## Mold

I think it was fixed, can somebody try ?

----------


## ycwii

> I get it to work and i die but there is no 2minute wait before next boss and it still doesnt work. any ideas/tips?


Confirmed Working Still on US servers!

I got it to work! got from rank 7 - 10 in about 2 hours. WOuld have taken less time if half my server wasnt in Q... This trick is very precise you need to hit your unstuck exactly 12sec after the last guy teleports out and then hit your lag switch exactly at 5sec on the cast you will come back and the first thing you will notice is as you are dead the brawler host is at his post waiting instead of running around the arena. after 2min the berserk fire will go off and the next guy will enter and if he wins you get the bag/rep/boss kill. rinse and repeat and you got yourself a title and a sweet mount.

----------


## Mold

> Confirmed Working Still on US servers!
> 
> I got it to work! got from rank 7 - 10 in about 2 hours. WOuld have taken less time if half my server wasnt in Q... This trick is very precise you need to hit your unstuck exactly 12sec after the last guy teleports out and then hit your lag switch exactly at 5sec on the cast you will come back and the first thing you will notice is as you are dead the brawler host is at his post waiting instead of running around the arena. after 2min the berserk fire will go off and the next guy will enter and if he wins you get the bag/rep/boss kill. rinse and repeat and you got yourself a title and a sweet mount.


You use [Hack] Lag7 Strategic Lagtool ? if yes how much seconds you put in,.and what is you timers ?, when you activate lagtools ?

----------


## empty_skillz

> You use [Hack] Lag7 Strategic Lagtool ? if yes how much seconds you put in,.and what is you timers ?, when you activate lagtools ?


around 5 and use it on half the cast

----------


## robertb

yup working like u said with 12 second and 5 seconds from the cast....but it wont work with specific cards...cant get credit for Elite bosses

----------


## empty_skillz

> yup working like u said with 12 second and 5 seconds from the cast....but it wont work with specific cards...cant get credit for Elite bosses


dno, i helped a mate get the shirt from mecha bruce (he has green gear) using a level 1 card and he completed it, so not sure if its a one time bug or if its working, but others here seem to have had same sucess so not sure ;(, all i know is for 100% is that boosting someone in brawler using levle 1 card bosses works atleast

----------


## gippy

i tried millhouse manastorm card twice when it was just the dagger way of doing it, it didn't work for me. Nothing ticked off, i got rank 10 though before it was fixed so it doesn't really matter :P

----------


## Hypus

edit says: still working ^^

----------


## j0eL

Confirmed on horde side, it's a bit of RNG involved though. I've tried watching the positioning of the flying gnome and I've tried multiple timers. The best I could come up with (HORDE) is:
1) Type /timer.
2) Download the lag program in the first program and set it to 5 seconds then hit set.
3) When you are next in line pay close attention and as soon as the person is teleported out press start on the timer.
4) As soon as it hits 12 seconds begin casting unstuck (press the red ? for customer support then click on Character Stuck, and then click Teleport to Graveyard)
5) Once the cast bar reaches the "c" in "stuck" press F1.
6) Pray it works for you because I am currently getting it at about 40% chance.

If any one else could shed some light on this being 100% successful each attempt (at least on horde side) I would be most grateful. Spent all night testing. Good luck!

----------


## Bosbo

just doenst work with me -.- i downloaded lag7 (btw whats the newest version?) set it to 5 sec, waited 12 sec after someone got teleported out, hit character unstuck at 12 after 5 sec i clicked F1 (lag7 hotkey) and i get ported out but no 2 mins wait next fight begins...what am i doing wrong

----------


## Actaeon

I find that it's better to watch the positioning of the flying gnome than it is for a timer, as the time can vary, but he always teleports you in at the same time. (At least for alliance, not sure about horde).

----------


## zazz999

> Confirmed on horde side, it's a bit of RNG involved though. I've tried watching the positioning of the flying gnome and I've tried multiple timers. The best I could come up with (HORDE) is:
> 1) Type /timer.
> 2) Download the lag program in the first program and set it to 5 seconds then hit set.
> 3) When you are next in line pay close attention and as soon as the person is teleported out press start on the timer.
> 4) As soon as it hits 12 seconds being casting unstuck (press the red ? for customer support then click on Character Stuck, and then click Teleport to Graveyard)
> 5) Once the cast bar reaches the "c" in "stuck" press F1.
> 6) Pray it works for you because I am currently getting it at about 40% chance.
> 
> If any one else could shed some light on this being 100% successful each attempt (at least on horde side) I would be most grateful. Spent all night testing. Good luck!


Bye bye Hexos WORKS 100% but as he said not all the time.

----------


## Bosbo

how would one work with dead servers? e.g. I am on a packed server when i inv someone from dead server and we go into the arena he sees all players from my server. I need to be alone to do this with a friend else people gonna probably report me because if there are 10 people it will be suspicious if they wait 2 mins after i die.. anyone got any tips?

----------


## courz

If you want to play on a dead server a level 90 char from that server has to invite you - you will always be transferred to the server of the player creating the group

----------


## zazz999

> how would one work with dead servers? e.g. I am on a packed server when i inv someone from dead server and we go into the arena he sees all players from my server. I need to be alone to do this with a friend else people gonna probably report me because if there are 10 people it will be suspicious if they wait 2 mins after i die.. anyone got any tips?


I did this on a high populated server and everyone just thought it was a glitch, I wouldn't worry about. And If i do get report and have to talk to a gm I will just say it's clever use of game mechanics :P

----------


## x4kep

Yeah because telling that is smart

----------


## nebmyers

Still working on EU, just managed to get rank 9.

----------


## Bosbo

well yeah I wont tell gm its clever use of mechanic because they dont give a shit about it, but what about lvl 1 on a deadserver? can he inv me and i get to his server?


oh and if 90 char on a deadserver invites me but leaves grp afterwards, am I still in the deadserver arena? I can imagine If i die and need to resurrect I'll be on my server again

----------


## Athorha

Lf someone on alliance willing to trade kills (right now only people queueing are wiping) PM your Btag

----------


## q121212

Yeah, if anyone on alliance is willing to trade kills, PM me Btag, I'l do some with you.

----------


## EazyLoot

Confirmed, still works as of right now. European realms. Just skipped 3 fights.

Guide for alliance:
1. When the flyer takes his round, when he's on top and "half round" left for him to teleport you, hit the unstuck
2. When it's at 8-9 seconds done, jump interrupt it
3. Hit the lag keybind
4. 5 seconds after you'll die
5. stay dead until the next person has defeated his boss
6. credit

----------


## supmyg

LF horde us to do this with tonight

----------


## sovoki

whats ur btag?

----------


## l337pally

Confirmed working US, and found pretty simple way to do it. Hit /timer when person before you gets ported out start timer. at 11 seconds hit the unstuck port button, at 16 seconds total hit your lag key = win. Screw off Hexos

----------


## sovoki

> LF horde us to do this with tonight


whats ur btag?

----------


## empty_skillz

> Confirmed working US, and found pretty simple way to do it. Hit /timer when person before you gets ported out start timer. at 11 seconds hit the unstuck port button, at 16 seconds total hit your lag key = win. Screw off Hexos


was this horde or ally?, would be greatful if you could tell  :Wink:  ill add it into mainpost but need to know if its ally or horde  :Smile:

----------


## l337pally

was alliance




> was this horde or ally?, would be greatful if you could tell  ill add it into mainpost but need to know if its ally or horde

----------


## supmyg

check ur inbox..

----------


## batok

i did this lastnight with someone i need to finish my rankings im rank 8 US alliance send me your btag in my inbox also my server isnt dead so hopefully yours has less people

----------


## EazyLoot

LF Someone to do win-trade with. Europe, Alliance.

I have a fresh paladin on bruce, I expect you to have easy ones too for easy wins.

My server is more or less dead, just 1 person here

----------


## Shajaam

LF Horde EU to wintrade, pm me your battletag

----------


## kidpeco

lf for someone , pm me your battletag (EUROPE)

----------


## nebmyers

Still working

----------


## Yeahme123

(EUROPE) Alliance Looking for someone to do this with, I'm online right now, for about another 2 hours or so. PM me your battletag and i'll add you.

Edit: Gotta go for now, maybe i'll back online later

----------


## Krazze

Looking for someone on a dead realm for kill trades EU Ally

----------


## Focusx

Still works as of now, using it myself, [HORDE EU].

I made a quick guide for people who are having a hard time timing this correctly, or just cant understand the whole process.

*Guide!*

*1.* You'll need to wait, for the person in the arena to get teleported out, then its your turn!
*2.* Start your timer as you see him get teleported out(Keep an eye out for the blue rings around him, might aswell focus him to see him on the minimap)
*3.* Wait for the timer to hit 10-13 seconds, then you hit the Teleport to Graveyard.
*4.* Soon as you reach around U or C letters in STUCK, press the lagg tool/unplug the internet cable
*5.* When you finish using the Unstuck(Teleport to Graveyard), stop the lagg tool/plug back in the internet cable.

End of Guide

*Facts:*
Tested, Mecha-Bruce card is NOT working, you will not gain the winner credit!(Tested several time, it is NOT working, so you cant get quest reward this way)
You must remain dead, without releasing, or you will not gain credit.

----------


## Tanalasta

Looking for someone on EU Horde to do it together, pm me for b-tag. Brawler's guild on my realm is mostly empty.

----------


## Focusx

So am I, looking for EU Horde, up for around 5/5.

PM me your B-tag
-Im on a high populated server, so better not do it on mine-

----------


## Cox121

Anyone of EU Aliance on a Low Pop server willing to trade?

----------


## supmyg

any 1 us horde low pop wanna trade now?

----------


## abhorsen19

looking for someone to trade eu horde, pm me battle tag, have access to low pop server

----------


## Yeahme123

EU Alliance, looking for someone to invite me and a friend to a low pop realm! Please pm me your battletag.

----------


## kidpeco

lf someone on eu horde. /w me your battletag. will add you

we need empty realm

----------


## megavolt419

us horde anyone? message me

----------


## Arlas

looking for someone to trade on EU-horde, pm me battle tag, I have access to a low pop server !

----------


## shabam

looking for someone to trade on EU-horde, pm me battle tag

----------


## batok

pretty sure it was fixed

----------


## empty_skillz

> pretty sure it was fixed


Nop, just tried it still working

----------


## batok

hm maybe my timing was just terrible today well anyways US alliance paladin looking to do this im not on a dead server though inbox me your btag

----------


## sovoki

Someone wanna do this on horde eu stormscale /pm me Btag

----------


## Sproot

Can't do that.. hmmm... anyone else?

----------


## sovoki

> Can't do that.. hmmm... anyone else?


i added you with ur btag mate .. lets try it

----------


## Sproot

> Can't do that.. hmmm... anyone else?


Sorry, my mistake.
It still works on EU.

----------


## Cox121

Anyone willing to trade on EU alliance got acces to low src!

----------


## Epidromeas

Anyone want do with me ? , EU Horde on Twillight's Hammer ,pm ur BT, am online right now.

----------


## fORUMTROLLONE

I got my rank 10 today thanks to this exploit (Horde-EU), thanks a lot.

----------


## robertb

yeah its working but i still didnt found any method to kill Disruption yet....no ideea how to do it.. as a melee its a pain

----------


## Tanalasta

Online whole day today, pm me your tag for wintrade, EU Horde.

----------


## Roguelololz

looking for someone on low pop server im HORDE EU 

german would be nice PM me

----------


## Gomb

looking for someone on low pop horde eu server pm me

----------


## TaZTeD

Still working but im afraid of getting a perm ban for this.

----------


## Krazze

Anyone worked out a way of getting the Special boss cards millhouse, disrup and others done this way yet ?

----------


## Tanalasta

So Millhouse, Disruptron, Epicus Maximus and Zen'Shar can not be exploited like this? What about the card bosses from 5.3, like Mingus Diggs?

----------


## Krazze

Not for me at least I've had a few attempts but no luck with a win Card still ends up in my bag

----------


## supmyg

any 1 us horde wanna do this right now?? my BG arena is empty..

----------


## ZyZA

Anyone want do with me?#, right now# Ally EU

----------


## freed123

Ive been doing this for a couple days and have only gotten to rank 7 cus im on a high pop realm. I'm on horde US if anybody wants to trade wins. PM for btag

----------


## roguee

i have a Dead Server horde EU

----------


## dontharm

Work perfectly. I plugged the cable back when the cast ended.
One question - will it work if the other guy will use summon runes?

----------


## RafaWu

looking for someone as well.
eu horde

----------


## tapczan100

Looking for some1 to do it. Eu Alliance. PM me btag.

----------


## darkcam

looking for someone, EU Horde pm me

----------


## Cox121

Anyone on EU Alliance who wanna trade?

----------


## Kalonii

Looking for someone! eu Horde
Lowpopulation realm ! pm me

----------


## Tyson1337

Looking for someone! us / ocianic Horde
low pop realm, pm me for btag

----------


## Bosbo

looking for someone to do this with on EU Horde I dont have low pop server but I have A lvl 85 on a italian server (no crossrealm and pretty empty) would that work? pm your battletag

----------


## Bosbo

looking for someone right now to do this with, preferably on a lowpop server if not we can surely find someone on a lowpop server to inv us, i think that would be possible - add me on skype if u want to do this - EU HORDE skype: sucuk_ufuk

still looking for someone as of 7:40 pm european time

----------


## Focusx

Yes, people, cards are not working with this exploit, since this is only counting as RANK credit.

----------


## Picadilly

Hello, I've a shitty internet connection... when I disconnect, It takes 5-6 min to reconnect... so I'm not able to do this trick  :Frown:  I've tried with the program but it seems not working...

Is it possible to wintrade this ?  :Frown:

----------


## crucialnick

Still works on EU, pressing Unstuck at 11/11.5 and Lag7 at 16/16.5 and it's working like a charm. Did all of Rank 9 tonight after doing the first 8 legit.

----------


## Webbdaddy

WTB help to do this 50K, pm me.

----------


## TaZTeD

> Still works on EU, pressing Unstuck at 11/11.5 and Lag7 at 16/16.5 and it's working like a charm. Did all of Rank 9 tonight after doing the first 8 legit.


Works perfect rep to you  :Big Grin:

----------


## Picadilly

The lag program works on windows 7 ? I press the key but nothing happens...

----------


## crucialnick

Someone able to help me out for the last boss? My realm (Outland) is huge and people seem to be on high ranked fights.
PM me your battletag.

----------


## batok

> The lag program works on windows 7 ? I press the key but nothing happens...


it does work on win7

----------


## Slipanc

No it work on my win7 64 bit

----------


## Ashbank

Still works 06/16. 

Finally "killed" Hexos with my DK hah!

----------


## gosu2009

I am not able to get this done....I play on a very dead server with hardly anyone brawling...
need someone to help me get this done ...sooner the better...I am EU Horde...PM your Bnet tag...I dont mind paying you Gold!!


Okay I moved from rank 7 2nd boss to rank 8 last boss.
Dead server and the one guy I was leeching off is gone...someone from EU horde pm me your BNET so we can do this plix!!!

----------


## Picadilly

> Still works on EU, pressing Unstuck at 11/11.5 and Lag7 at 16/16.5 and it's working like a charm. Did all of Rank 9 tonight after doing the first 8 legit.


Okay, and you jump or not when you press unstuck ? I've read that some ppl jumps...

This seems hard on a low pop server like mine but I will try and retry !

----------


## Comforttouch

Looking for someone to do the last boss of rank 9 with, i'm on a large server eu horde, would prefer a really low pop realm (can give gold etc) PM here

----------


## Greeko

This is how it worked for me, every time.

Have /timer on. Me and a friend group up. My friend queue's first then I queue, he dies and as soon as he is teleported out I press
the button to start the timer, as soon as it reaches *10 SECONDS* I press the Character Stuck (Teleport to Graveyard) button and
once it reaches *15 SECONDS* I click on my Lag7 button (wich is the default *F1*).

So to summarize it:

/timer
Player A queue's
You queue
Player A dies or wins
Player A gets ported out
You start the timer
At 10 seconds Teleport to Graveyard
At 15 seconds use Lag7

If you've done it right, the little goblin will say that you enter the arena but you are dead. It will take approx. 2 mins and then
it will start to rain fire. Player A queue's again and has to win in order for you to rank up.

----------


## Picadilly

Yep, it works fine... unfortunally on my creepy server, players don't win so much :-D

I hope that this trick will not be fixed soon... I've potentially 5 bosses to swap (Actually, only Hexos was pain as hell,... two next are quite simple).

----------


## jbiyfyo

lf eu horde with ghost realm to trade. pm me with battletag or skype. german prefered.

----------


## zarake

guys i need help here
Lag7 dosent work for me . 

using Windows 7 64 , with WoW 64 fullscreen , window mode and tried the same with 32bit WoW

so what to do here.

----------


## gosu2009

why dont you just pull the cable in and out.///I did that...lag7 didnt work for me either.

----------


## zarake

ok i will try

----------


## zarake

Yes done  :Smile: 

i was stuck on last boss , did all my ranks solo with no exploit . but this last boss was so hard that i had to do this.

so that alot for this  :Big Grin:

----------


## Slipanc

I just got my mount! thx you for sharing this exploit  :Smile:

----------


## Tnickyf

Note: The person you are leeching from DOES NOT have to be doing their challenge for you to earn the rep. Meaning they can buy a challenge card for Bruce and you still get the rep.

----------


## gosu2009

I havent tried but from what I read it wont work with challenge card.\
The normal wins reward you with a bag...and card doesnt.
Maybe you can leech of a rare boss with a friend using a Bruce card.

----------


## Greeko

> I havent tried but from what I read it wont work with challenge card.\
> The normal wins reward you with a bag...and card doesnt.
> Maybe you can leech of a rare boss with a friend using a Bruce card.


Actually using a challenge card for let's say Bruce works. That's the method me and a guy used and we leveled up to Rank 10.

I'm curious to see if this works with the Rare bosses "Now You're Just Showing Off" achievement. Anyone tested this?

----------


## gosu2009

wow thats cool....

I will test the achievement one in a few hours...will post my findings.

----------


## MigIdiot

This still work?

----------


## Greeko

> wow thats cool....
> 
> I will test the achievement one in a few hours...will post my findings.


How did it go? Did it work?

----------


## Johnnydk

Looking for someone to leech from(we will take turns)- EU Horde, PM me your battletag.
P.S. I am on a dead server and my battlegroup seems quite dead too, barely saw 3 people visiting the guild the whole day.

----------


## Kaizuken

Found this video today maybe it can be help

----------


## empty_skillz

> Found this video today maybe it can be help


Thanks, added into main post +rep!

----------


## gilthas

after this video they will fix very soon..........do rank 10 fast  :Smile:

----------


## roguee

Do card work?

----------


## parker1231

Yup. Still working today. Got to rank 10 with this, thanks so much for posting. Doesn't work on Cards: while the brawler's guild* is* registering you win the fight, your quest for the tabard etc,* isn't* registering you actually killing a boss. Gl to everyone else!

----------


## bezerker08

worked perfectly +rep

----------


## Turkey11

This no longer works as of Patch 5.3 (17055). At least I cannot do it. I'll try again later to see if it works, the person who won the battle was rank 3 and WON the battle getting that yellow flash of win stuff  :Smile:

----------


## Iorveth

Just tested. It's definitely still working.

----------


## parker1231

When everything catches up *one of three* things will happen: 

You will die and remain where you are, and the next person in line will immediately go. This means it didn't work, try it again.

You see yourself die inside the arena, remain in there for a couple seconds, then you're teleported out and the fights continue as normal.This means it didn't work, try again.

You're either immediately teleported to the "dead spot" (where your corpse gets teleported after losing brawls), or you catch a glimpse of yourself inside the arena, then you're teleported to the "dead spot". If this happens, Bizmo should stop, and stare at the arena as if he's watching a fight. This means it worked, and you shouldn't be able to release (people can't rez ya either). After 2 minutes Bizmo will make some stupid joke, indicating that the invisible fighter is taking too long, and the 2 minute enrage will wipe the floor with fire. Assuming the person after you wins, he'll be teleported on top of you, and you'll also receive a "Brawler's Purse", and Bizmo might even shout out that you won that persons fight. (When the person after you wins his fight, Bizmo *might* yell, "Good job, <your name>, keep em' coming! Now get back in line!")

----------


## Johnnydk

Looking for someone to do this with(we will take turns)- EU Horde, PM me your battletag/skype id.
P.S. I am on a dead server and my battlegroup seems quite dead too, barely saw 3 people visiting the guild the whole day.

----------


## Turkey11

Had it been tested within last week if challenge cards work? If they do can the repeat ones they've already done? Or do they need to complete quest challenge cards?

----------


## Iorveth

> Had it been tested within last week if challenge cards work? If they do can the repeat ones they've already done? Or do they need to complete quest challenge cards?


Yes. Challenge cards work.

BTW https://i.imgur.com/4OhqCrz.jpg as of a few mins ago.

----------


## moor2

LF someone for this, Aliance, EU. PM for rest.

----------


## empty_skillz

> Yes. Challenge cards work.
> 
> BTW https://i.imgur.com/4OhqCrz.jpg as of a few mins ago.


its impossible to earn legit without 522+ il or something, i read that on manaflask or w/e but grats  :Smile:

----------


## Turkey11

LF someone for this, Aliance, EU. PM for rest.

----------


## drm420

Is there any easy way to track the 9-11 seconds before you get ported in?

----------


## Seprot

LF someone on EU alliance do this with prefer that your on a low pop realm since que on mine is 10+ pm me Battletag

----------


## Turkey11

Still works as of Patch 5.3 (17055) 18:00 GMT EU  :Smile:

----------


## empty_skillz

...xd gogo

----------


## bezerker08

> Is there any easy way to track the 9-11 seconds before you get ported in?


There is a /timer feature integrated into WoW.

If you start the timer when the person before you gets ported out, you should unstuck at 11 seconds and lag7 at 16 seconds. I set my lag for 5 seconds and it worked every time I did it right

----------


## ijustdontknow

reach rank 10, get mount = profit? ...i'd feel so bad and guilty i'd want to delete my account. the brawlers arena is the only place where players can show their own true skills. doing this makes u worse than a pedophile! ..yeah i said it! i love exploits and advances in the game, but this isn't it !

----------


## Turkey11

I'm pretty sure this is an exploit... and advances you in the game..

----------


## empty_skillz

> reach rank 10, get mount = profit? ...i'd feel so bad and guilty i'd want to delete my account. the brawlers arena is the only place where players can show their own true skills. doing this makes u worse than a pedophile! ..yeah i said it! i love exploits and advances in the game, but this isn't it !


hows this not an exploit? i spent 5hours trying to figure out an equal exploit to the dagger they fixed the first days, more then 5hours i took 2hours just thinking and typing in my notepad, and i figured out something big, if you dont like the exploit dont read it, nor comment on it, ty

----------


## Hecata

I (with a guilty mind) used this successfully to bypass Hexos and the final challenge of Rank 9 yesterday. Thank you so much for all the info and effort put into it. 

The teleport at 11 seconds and Lag7 at 16 worked flawlessly.

----------


## drm420

Ha >.> did not notice how noticable this was

----------


## benspectral

LF someone to do this a few times, Alliance, EU only. PM me for details.

----------


## Turkey11

Helping Eu Alliance for 50g Per level up you get. Pm me

----------


## HeavyFrost

Works awesomely!!!!! get a friend to help you by killing bruce and the low rank stuff.

----------


## imanz90

If anyone horde side US wants to do this, send me a PM i will give you my skype info

----------


## imanz90

Still working! PM me, if you are low and med pop server takes 20 minutes to get each other to rank 10.

----------


## Johnnydk

Looking for someone to leech from(we will take turns)- EU Horde, PM me your battletag or skype id.
I am on a dead server so we will be done in no time.

----------


## Zazs

> reach rank 10, get mount = profit? ...i'd feel so bad and guilty i'd want to delete my account. the brawlers arena is the only place where players can show their own true skills. doing this makes u worse than a pedophile! ..yeah i said it! i love exploits and advances in the game, but this isn't it !


http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/full_2da3f9_387686.jpg

----------


## laumotor

no work for me

----------


## imanz90

It still works but must be done a very specific way, if you have a horde US char PM me and I will help you if you help me.

----------


## ijustdontknow

> http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/full_2da3f9_387686.jpg


My main point was that I got to nibbleh without any cheats, and now some **** tards are gna get rank 10 with mount.. I'm un happy about this guys! 
Also, I don't think you've understood my point. That arena is the ONLY real place we can accomplish our true show of skills. why go **** it up by fast tracking and making people wait 2 minutes?

Well guys. I worked hard for my rank.. and u pull this shit... i'm losing my next fight! I kid you not!

----------


## HeavyFrost

> My main point was that I got to nibbleh without any cheats, and now some **** tards are gna get rank 10 with mount.. I'm un happy about this guys! 
> Also, I don't think you've understood my point. That arena is the ONLY real place we can accomplish our true show of skills. why go **** it up by fast tracking and making people wait 2 minutes?
> 
> Well guys. I worked hard for my rank.. and u pull this shit... i'm losing my next fight! I kid you not!


If you don't like it just don't use it.

----------


## Shryke

> My main point was that I got to nibbleh without any cheats, and now some **** tards are gna get rank 10 with mount.. I'm un happy about this guys! 
> Also, I don't think you've understood my point. That arena is the ONLY real place we can accomplish our true show of skills. why go **** it up by fast tracking and making people wait 2 minutes?
> 
> Well guys. I worked hard for my rank.. and u pull this shit... i'm losing my next fight! I kid you not!


You know this is the exploit section right?

----------


## Ziozi

Can we lock this thread if it's only gonna be about ppl looking for other people to do this with?

----------


## empty_skillz

> Can we lock this thread if it's only gonna be about ppl looking for other people to do this with?


yes that would be a good idea, is that possible? or maybe a cleanup in the thread and ill add do not lf for wintrade in the topic perhaps?

----------


## Ziozi

Try and PM a Mod Empty  :Smile:  They will usually do the work if you ask them nicely. as it's your thread ^.^

----------


## marscgm

Anyone still able to do this without great difficulty?

----------


## ijustdontknow

get the mount when you're awesome enough. if you want to cheat at a thing like this, then.. wow serves no purpose.

----------


## Insanedots

Thus you are not a contributor^^^^Don't like it, stay out of exploits and go to guides.

----------


## ijustdontknow

> Thus you are not a contributor^^^^Don't like it, stay out of exploits and go to guides.


made no sense nor served any purpose.

----------


## inrente

It is fixxed ore not ?

----------


## Kaizuken

> It is fixxed ore not ?


Still working on EU with Tool "Lag7"

----------


## inrente

> Still working on EU with Tool "Lag7"


Thanks can you tell me the Timer dates for work ? also /timer 12sec

----------


## Thiler

Still working EU  :Smile:

----------


## empty_skillz

> Still working EU


ofc it is  :Wink:  i woulnt post it unless i knew it wasnt going to get fixed instantly ;-)

----------


## Jeppe11887

Still working EU  :Big Grin:

----------


## diablomaster123

WoW 5.4 Brawlers Guild EXPLOIT! - YouTube great video explaining it and it's still working EU

----------


## no_power

Is it still working without lag7? I feel like the chances of being banned is much higher when using a 3rd party software.

----------


## empty_skillz

> Is it still working without lag7? I feel like the chances of being banned is much higher when using a 3rd party software.


it is, and this program is not banable, ive had a chat with a gm about it, its the exact same thing as unpluging your cable, but a lag switch. and they cant track it, so if they even were to figure something liek that out, just tell em you have a lagswitch on your cable (google ethernetcable lag switch) for guides n stuff to prove..

----------


## skeletonboy360

Just got my rank 10, US Alliance

----------


## eillah

Tried it multiple times in EU 5 mins ,ago,did not work.Can anyone else confirm this,or am I just failing to do it properly?

----------


## brenduke

> Tried it multiple times in EU 5 mins ,ago,did not work.Can anyone else confirm this,or am I just failing to do it properly?


confirmed working EU, used the exploit to beat ahoo'ru and get my mushan mount at 22.00 server last night. wish I saw this thread before spending 6 hours beating hexos  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## havix

I can't seem to get it working on US any longer. using lag7 with the 11 sec auto unstuck 17 sec lag setup. Got to rank 9.25 before today and now I can't get it to work.

----------


## no_power

> I can't seem to get it working on US any longer. using lag7 with the 11 sec auto unstuck 17 sec lag setup. Got to rank 9.25 before today and now I can't get it to work.


It is working for me on EU by unplugging the cable.

----------


## havix

> It is working for me on EU by unplugging the cable.


What times are you using? And have you guys had your reset for the week yet? Because that is when mine stopped working.

----------


## no_power

> What times are you using? And have you guys had your reset for the week yet? Because that is when mine stopped working.


I am starting the auto unstuck at 11, unplugging at 16 and plugging it back as the cast is done. EU reset is on wednesday, so yea we have had the reset.

However, I do not get it 100% of the time.

----------


## havix

> I am starting the auto unstuck at 11, unplugging at 16 and plugging it back as the cast is done. EU reset is on wednesday, so yea we have had the reset.
> 
> However, I do not get it 100% of the time.


alright thanks, maybe I just had some bad luck for a bit.

----------


## no_power

I actually tried some more, and I noticed that I got it more often when I auto unstuck at 10-10.5 sec and not 11, and also waiting a bit more before plugging it back in, like 1sec after the cast is done.

----------


## inrente

Is its working on eu with lag7?

----------


## Focusx

> Still works as of now, using it myself, [HORDE EU].
> 
> I made a quick guide for people who are having a hard time timing this correctly, or just cant understand the whole process.
> 
> *Guide!*
> 
> *1.* You'll need to wait, for the person in the arena to get teleported out, then its your turn!
> *2.* Start your timer as you see him get teleported out(Keep an eye out for the blue rings around him, might aswell focus him to see him on the minimap)
> *3.* Wait for the timer to hit 10-13 seconds, then you hit the Teleport to Graveyard.
> ...


And yes, it still works on(with Lag7) EU( Both Alliance&Horde)

quotet myself, incase some people just go right to the last page to find easy peasy guides.

----------


## Turkey11

This is starting to get noticed by people on my server, The Sha'tar EU.

----------


## Focusx

Stormscale EU Horde is also noticed about it, so I would neither recommend to do it on that server.

----------


## empty_skillz

still working as of this post for those who were wondering or not reading main post  :Smile:  

im still trying to get a better guide for horde up, dont have a horde char on 90 so but using friends, will take some time :<

----------


## Focusx

> still working as of this post for those who were wondering or not reading main post  
> 
> im still trying to get a better guide for horde up, dont have a horde char on 90 so but using friends, will take some time :<


Well, the tips I've wrote here in this thread works for horde(as Im horde myself, and have only been testing it on the horde side)

They're easy to understand, follow, and win everytime!

----------


## Slipanc

I wonder why blizzard not fixing this exploit. Some realms know about this, youtube have videos about this, I'm sure that blizzard also know about this exploit. I only hope that they are not just waiting for some huge ban wave :3

----------


## holymessenger

yeah,It's still working. When you died and couldn't be release or resurrected, It means you done it. Meanwhile there is 2 min waiting time. Then next guy win,you win; next guy fail,you fail.

----------


## fortiZ

Will test it  :Big Grin:  rep +2 Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Focusx

> That's a rogue-only item so far as I know.


Which item?

I don't think hearthstones only are for rogues..  :Embarrassment: 
No items used beside hearthstone-delete/unstuck thing in the new trick.

----------


## Slipanc

yes I think he is talking about the same exploit in the elite section which use dagger for rogue, but this one have been fixed

----------


## fortiZ

//edit

Still works. 

I red after some tries in this thread that it doesn't work for cards. Thankz anyway  :Smile:

----------


## imFluffeh

Are you sure it still works? I have been trying on EU Alliance for roughly 30 minutes without luck. Earlier I used to get it at every try

----------


## highs

fixxxxedddd

----------


## mikeynaz

Just because you say it's fixed doesn't actually make it so. I JUST NOW went from rank 9 to rank 10 using this method. It took me about 2-3 hours of practicing before I got the timing absolutely perfect (largely because of long queue times). Awesome contribution, TY.

Also, does anyone know the name of the song in that video? kthxbye  :Smile:

----------


## Focusx

I will try later guys, then i'll edit this comment!
pretty sure it's not fixed.

But, I will keep you updated!

----------


## fortiZ

Still working..

I did it with a second account. After a match the gobblin is flying a round the arena. 
I start to use the "teleport to graveyard" function when the gobblin passed this position:

----------


## inrente

Anyone has new times for Allianz ?

----------


## ricky8

Fk love this shiet, Got stuck on hexos and used this! Worked perfect.

----------


## empty_skillz

Still working. on all REALMS/Regions. just tested on both EU and US and had a friend check asian realms

----------


## Focusx

> Still working. on all REALMS/Regions. just tested on both EU and US and had a friend check asian realms


Nice, just made my day, don't really have time for testing anyways.. ;-(

----------


## Planetdune

This works.. *BUT* it is SO obvious for other people to see you are cheating the system... I was at the brawler's guild with a friend who did this and someone immidiately said in chat "report X, he is doing knife exploit". Multiple people then stated in chat they reported him. I'm guessing this "knife" exploit they are talking about is something "old" but that doesn't change the fact it is VERY easily noticable something is "going on" because of the 2 minutes the arena is just "waiting"... again, this works but well, it's risky...

----------


## Falayo

I don't know if this has already been posted but I thought it might help some of you:

----------


## Lakster

Checked. Still works. BUT, there are a few conditions: 1) Win the next player has to come after you. 2) Winning is not valid if the boss is killed, which was summoned card.

P.S. Sorry for my bad English.

----------


## sashaaverin

ty alot, if i can i rep, very nice exploit, you spent alot of time  :Smile:

----------


## Grimelf

Trying it out now many in queue so hard to test this many times, as i understand he do 2 diffrent times when he ports in but he only do that once. So you can easily know when to use it its just about being lucky :P

----------


## Grimelf

Confirmed working as of 22/7/13 6:00 AM The lag program did not work but the cable method worked at first try finally past nibbleh now just 2 bosses more and i got mount thank you so much for sharing this, no one understands what happens in the arena lol

----------


## Brummos

can somebody tell me when to put back in the internet cable? 

i understand all steps but this one:P you pull it on like 45-50 of the cast but when do u put it back in?

if anyone could shine some light on this i would love u forever

----------


## Akylios

Something similar happened to me, but I did not use this method.

I waited in line like normal, I was at rank 7 boss 1, I was having so much trouble getting the dps needed. I was next in line, and the person in the arena was fighting their boss, they died, and then all of a sudden I was ported in, with their boss still alive, and then my boss spawned(the ghost light fight) Well I had a feeling I was in some kind of glitch, so I killed the little penguin that the other guy died from, and it gave me credit for killing my boss.

----------


## Oceanlab1

Did anyone test if this works with the rare bosses? Technicially they ain't part of the rankings.

----------


## empty_skillz

> Something similar happened to me, but I did not use this method.
> 
> I waited in line like normal, I was at rank 7 boss 1, I was having so much trouble getting the dps needed. I was next in line, and the person in the arena was fighting their boss, they died, and then all of a sudden I was ported in, with their boss still alive, and then my boss spawned(the ghost light fight) Well I had a feeling I was in some kind of glitch, so I killed the little penguin that the other guy died from, and it gave me credit for killing my boss.


ive made a topic in exploit section with that aswell  :Smile:  its quite easy to do on horde.

----------


## mindship

Hi, empty_skillz, could you show the link explaining the multiply bosses bug in brawler's guild? 
I only found a post with similar topic at http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ghts-once.html (Brawlers Guild Have 2 or 3 Fights at Once)
Thanks a lot!  :Smile:

----------


## Kraegen

> I got to rank 10 using this exploit about a month ago. When I went back today and *tried to exploit Mingus Diggs*, however, it seemed to have been fixed.
> 
> I did the exact same thing I had been doing. I queued up behind someone who was on easy bosses, started a timer for 21 seconds after they died, started unstuck around 12 seconds, and turned on Lag7 for a few seconds near the end of my cast. It seemed to be a successful attempt. When I caught up with the lag, I was dead outside of the arena and couldn't release. 2 minutes later, the next person came in and killed their boss, but I didn't get credit.
> 
> TL;DR I think this has finally been fixed.


It's been confirmed that it *DOES NOT WORK FOR CARD BOSSES*.
Minus Diggs is a card boss, therefore it will not work. You'll have to do it normally (I hope you play a class with a lot of survivability).
I haven't tested if it still works for ranked bosses (servers are down at the moment) but I'm going to assume that it does still.

----------


## majnooon

Still works on EU Horde as of 13/8/2013 18:20
Thanks alot

----------


## Webbdaddy

Working on US still as of 10 mins ago, i know its been stated multiple times before about it not working on card bosses but has anyone tried doing it with the person after you also killing a card boss?

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

!!!
~fill~

----------


## Erikrsson

It's still working, just skipped the damn Hexos using this trick combined with a 5s Lag7. Other rank8 & 9 bosses are so damn easy compared to hexos...

EU server on 25.08.13y. +rep & 29 CC for the great guide.

----------


## IChangedMyUsername

Im legit surpirsed that neither of the things tied to this have been fixed yet, the brawl fight skipping or the xp thing.

If anyone wants to do either of these methods lemme know on skype, Ive set up a few groups on small servers to get to rank 10 in about 2 or so hours if it all goes right

Attached to this i do leveling on the boss, for trades or paypal stuff

Skype: hatchiroku0

----------


## Watcher

*Don't turn this thread into a looking for people. If you are looking to team up you can write in this thread WoW PvP & Battlegrounds. 

I did a clean up and gave out warnings to people that were trying to sell their boosts here. Please stay on the subject because next time i need to clean up i will be giving infractions and -rep for people that don't follow the exploit forum rules.

Happy exploiting, cya*

----------


## Bupko

Still works on Eu - tested today +rep

----------


## rocambole

I got rank 10 in a couple hours with this method. Already had rank 8 and was stuck on Hexos. Thanks mate. Have some rep.

----------


## Skal

If u want to do Card bosses, simply queue for Yikkan Izu and use the bug to get more ppl in same arena, and have one of those ppl use a Card for the boss u want.. When u kill yikkan Izu you will be credited for the card u picked.. Atleast thats what I read/understood from the other thread...

----------


## Falayo

Worked really well for me, skipped the last 8 fights. +Rep

----------


## niwazor

work for me !! +Rep

----------


## inrente

Works good !

----------


## LeBOSS

Since the server restarts/5.4 hit, I can no longer get this to work.  :Frown:  

EU - Horde.

Is anyone else having any luck?

----------


## enigmazv

I can't get this to work either.

Can the OP please test it now that 5.4 is out.

Alliance, US

----------


## empty_skillz

Still working as of 5.4

----------


## Arcane36

I am having some serious troubles with this. I am using Lag7 tool and when the hero dies, I start the timer, wait 11s to start the unstuck, at 16s I use Lag7 with 6s lag. I die and get teleported right to the dead body place outside the arena, the goblin yells my name, but never sits there for 2min. I tried it even with a cable, but nothing  :Frown:

----------


## sixalol

> I am having some serious troubles with this. I am using Lag7 tool and when the hero dies, I start the timer, wait 11s to start the unstuck, at 16s I use Lag7 with 6s lag. I die and get teleported right to the dead body place outside the arena, the goblin yells my name, but never sits there for 2min. I tried it even with a cable, but nothing


I am having the exact same thing please help

----------


## carnageiix

Hey, could someone give me a hand can't seem to get this working. I just really want to skip Hexon, i've killed him 7 times but don't get credit as I can't seem to skip the maze for the last few seconds before I get teleported out of the arena. I'm on EU and would greatly appreciate some help if you could PM me, thanks all  :Smile:

----------


## olari

Not working on eu since 5.4. Not the xp nor the skipping ranks part of the exploit. Patched.

----------


## carnageiix

Any news if this still works?

----------


## ot4ku1992

Would love if someone could either verify that it's still working or that it's been completely fixed. 
Stupid Hexos is causing me problems (killed him 2 times and died on the mace afterwards -.-') and would love to skip him.

----------


## carnageiix

> Would love if someone could either verify that it's still working or that it's been completely fixed. 
> Stupid Hexos is causing me problems (killed him 2 times and died on the mace afterwards -.-') and would love to skip him.


Same thing has been happening to me, die during the maze after killing him  :Frown:

----------


## johny87

Yelled my name, ported to the GY person won the fight very quickly (within the first 2mins)

Still no reward.

Fixed? can anyone confirm.

----------


## brojc

An update wether this still works would be awesome!

----------


## Ch.

sorry for reviving this thread sort of, but does anyone know if this still works? I'm having trouble with nibbleh as a lock seems to be buggy as shit and just randomly grow and kill me would be good to know.
Thanks

----------


## Piju

Nabbleh isnt randomly growing, I just did it with my mage... you're either kiting him too slow (since you're a warlock I don't think that's the case) or you're kiting him through the voids he spits. You should also try to dont kite him too far in the corners, just kite him in a spiral pattern.

----------


## Ch.

> Nabbleh isnt randomly growing, I just did it with my mage... you're either kiting him too slow (since you're a warlock I don't think that's the case) or you're kiting him through the voids he spits. You should also try to dont kite him too far in the corners, just kite him in a spiral pattern.


He does it in the middle of the outside ring path, i do corner to corner and i use my lock portal and strafe run when there's nothing else around, he just happens to grow in the middle of his path

----------


## brainbot

Still working? :Smile:

----------


## Picadilly

Of course !

----------


## Dehuhn

can someone please send me another link for downloading the lag program please. I have struggle with downloading it. Please send me pm or something  :Smile:

----------


## Kaizuken

> Of course !


Fixed since "Mists of Pandaria."

----------

